# Bootloader per Gentoo+Ubuntu+win10+Mac

## saverik

Salve,

ho installato Gentoo+Ubuntu+win10+Mac sul mio notebook con eufi e gpt.

Ho difficolta ad avviare tutti i SO con grub...

Cosa mi consigliereste come bootloader alternativi?

----------

## oscarandrea

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Salve,
> 
> ho installato Gentoo+Ubuntu+win10+Mac sul mio notebook con eufi e gpt.
> 
> Ho difficolta ad avviare tutti i SO con grub...
> ...

 

per osx ci dovrebbe essere refind, personalmente non l'ho mai testato.

Che problemi riscontri con grub2?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma che notebook hai, un mac?

----------

## kikko

Sto con oscarandrea, uso refind sul pc di lavoro da un annetto ormai e mai un problema (...e adesso so che me la sono tirata  :Razz:  )

Io l'ho installato a manina passando da Win10, seguendo la guida del "produttore"

Trovi le indicazioni per Gentoo nella Wiki

Ciao

----------

## saverik

```

fedeliallalinea   

MessaggioInviato: Sab Mag 13, 2017 2:07 pm    Oggetto:

Ma che notebook hai, un mac?
```

ho il pc in firma ed ho installato refind che devo dire funziona benissimo .

Mi vede pero' solo ubuntu Gentoo...

Sto seguendo i consigli di oscarandrea e kikko per quando riguarda la pagina del produttore...

Non mi sono chiare alcune cose.

Queste le partizioni del disco in GPT:

Sda1 fat32 con cartella EFI (creata da OSX durante l'installazione)

Sda2  OSX con Hfs+  (creata da OSX durante l'installazione)

Sda3  OSX rescue Hfs+(Recovery)(creata da OSX durante l'installazione)

sda4 Win10  NTFS che appena installato si avviava regolarmente

Sda5 (label bios_grub) creata da Ubuntu quando l'ho installato

Sda6 ext4 Ubuntu che installato grub sulla partizione 6 al riavvio non mostrava nulla

Sda7 ext4 Gentoo prima installazione senza installare grub

Sda8  NTFS Gentoo-home

Da  ubuntu ho installato refind in automatico ma all'avvio mi da solo ubuntu e grub.

Sto leggendo la guida per linux sul sito di refind e non mi e' chiaro il percorso delle cartelle.

senza montare sda1 in boot quali sono le cartelle ? /boot/efi/EFI/

oppure /boot/EFi/   

Ps:Con grub mi ero incartato!!!

----------

## kikko

Il file di configurazione di default faceva già quello che mi aspettavo e non l'ho editato

In teoria, rEFInd dovrebbe fare una sorta di discovery delle partizioni e mostrare gli OS trovati

Il fatto che tu l'abbia installato da Ubuntu mi può far pensare che sia stato customizzato da Canonical  :Confused: 

Comunque, ti posto il file refind.conf (che sta in EFI/refind), se vuoi darci un'occhiata:  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/pjU3DcQ30OtNs4A8lApo/

Inizialmente ho fatto una cartella "Gentoo" dove parcheggiavo kernel ed initramfs, ma si è rivelato superfluo dato che l'attrezzo in questione mi rileva il contenuto di /dev/sda5 (partizione /boot) automaticamente all'avvio

----------

## saverik

Eccomi qua dopo milioni di tentativi di avviare da refind sia windows 10 che OSX.

Praticamente non sono riuscito a trovare un modo per avviare windows e sinceramente non so da dove ripartire.

Ho modificato il file refind.conf ma non riesco a trovare il loader di win 10:

```

# refind.conf

# Configuration file for the rEFInd boot menu

#

# Timeout in seconds for the main menu screen. Setting the timeout to 0

# disables automatic booting (i.e., no timeout). Setting it to -1 causes

# an immediate boot to the default OS *UNLESS* a keypress is in the buffer

# when rEFInd launches, in which case that keypress is interpreted as a

# shortcut key. If no matching shortcut is found, rEFInd displays its

# menu with no timeout.

#

timeout 20

# Screen saver timeout; the screen blanks after the specified number of

# seconds with no keyboard input. The screen returns after most keypresses

# (unfortunately, not including modifier keys such as Shift, Control, Alt,

# or Option). Setting a value of "-1" causes rEFInd to start up with its

# screen saver active. The default is 0, which disables the screen saver.

#screensaver 300

# Hide user interface elements for personal preference or to increase

# security:

#  banner      - the rEFInd title banner (built-in or loaded via "banner")

#  label       - boot option text label in the menu

#  singleuser  - remove the submenu options to boot Mac OS X in single-user

#                or verbose modes; affects ONLY MacOS X

#  safemode    - remove the submenu option to boot Mac OS X in "safe mode"

#  hwtest      - the submenu option to run Apple's hardware test

#  arrows      - scroll arrows on the OS selection tag line

#  hints       - brief command summary in the menu

#  editor      - the options editor (+, F2, or Insert on boot options menu)

#  badges      - device-type badges for boot options

#  all         - all of the above

# Default is none of these (all elements active)

#

#hideui singleuser

#hideui all

# Set the name of a subdirectory in which icons are stored. Icons must

# have the same names they have in the standard directory. The directory

# name is specified relative to the main rEFInd binary's directory. If

# an icon can't be found in the specified directory, an attempt is made

# to load it from the default directory; thus, you can replace just some

# icons in your own directory and rely on the default for others.

# Default is "icons".

#

#icons_dir myicons

#icons_dir icons/snowy

# Use a custom title banner instead of the rEFInd icon and name. The file

# path is relative to the directory where refind.efi is located. The color

# in the top left corner of the image is used as the background color

# for the menu screens. Currently uncompressed BMP images with color

# depths of 24, 8, 4 or 1 bits are supported, as well as PNG images.

#

#banner hostname.bmp

#banner mybanner.png

#banner icons/snowy/banner-snowy.png

# Specify how to handle banners that aren't exactly the same as the screen

# size:

#  noscale     - Crop if too big, show with border if too small

#  fillscreen  - Fill the screen

# Default is noscale

#

#banner_scale fillscreen

# Icon sizes. All icons are square, so just one value is specified. The

# big icons are used for OS selectors in the first row and the small

# icons are used for tools on the second row. Drive-type badges are 1/4

# the size of the big icons. Legal values are 32 and above. If the icon

# files do not hold icons of the proper size, the icons are scaled to

# the specified size. The default values are 48 and 128 for small and

# big icons, respectively.

#

#small_icon_size 96

#big_icon_size 256

# Custom images for the selection background. There is a big one (144 x 144)

# for the OS icons, and a small one (64 x 64) for the function icons in the

# second row. If only a small image is given, that one is also used for

# the big icons by stretching it in the middle. If only a big one is given,

# the built-in default will be used for the small icons.

#

# Like the banner option above, these options take a filename of an

# uncompressed BMP image file with a color depth of 24, 8, 4, or 1 bits,

# or a PNG image. The PNG format is required if you need transparency

# support (to let you "see through" to a full-screen banner).

#

#selection_big   selection-big.bmp

#selection_small selection-small.bmp

# Set the font to be used for all textual displays in graphics mode.

# The font must be a PNG file with alpha channel transparency. It must

# contain ASCII characters 32-126 (space through tilde), inclusive, plus

# a glyph to be displayed in place of characters outside of this range,

# for a total of 96 glyphs. Only monospaced fonts are supported. Fonts

# may be of any size, although large fonts can produce display

# irregularities.

# The default is rEFInd's built-in font, Luxi Mono Regular 12 point.

#

#font myfont.png

# Use text mode only. When enabled, this option forces rEFInd into text mode.

# Passing this option a "0" value causes graphics mode to be used. Pasing

# it no value or any non-0 value causes text mode to be used.

# Default is to use graphics mode.

#

#textonly

# Set the EFI text mode to be used for textual displays. This option

# takes a single digit that refers to a mode number. Mode 0 is normally

# 80x25, 1 is sometimes 80x50, and higher numbers are system-specific

# modes. Mode 1024 is a special code that tells rEFInd to not set the

# text mode; it uses whatever was in use when the program was launched.

# If you specify an invalid mode, rEFInd pauses during boot to inform

# you of valid modes.

# CAUTION: On VirtualBox, and perhaps on some real computers, specifying

# a text mode and uncommenting the "textonly" option while NOT specifying

# a resolution can result in an unusable display in the booted OS.

# Default is 1024 (no change)

#

#textmode 2

# Set the screen's video resolution. Pass this option either:

#  * two values, corresponding to the X and Y resolutions

#  * one value, corresponding to a GOP (UEFI) video mode

# Note that not all resolutions are supported. On UEFI systems, passing

# an incorrect value results in a message being shown on the screen to

# that effect, along with a list of supported modes. On EFI 1.x systems

# (e.g., Macintoshes), setting an incorrect mode silently fails. On both

# types of systems, setting an incorrect resolution results in the default

# resolution being used. A resolution of 1024x768 usually works, but higher

# values often don't.

# Default is "0 0" (use the system default resolution, usually 800x600).

#

#resolution 1024 768

resolution 1600 900

#resolution 3

# Enable touch screen support. If active, this feature enables use of

# touch screen controls (as on tablets). Note, however, that not all

# tablets' EFIs provide the necessary underlying support, so this

# feature may not work for you. If it does work, you should be able

# to launch an OS or tool by touching it. In a submenu, touching

# anywhere launches the currently-selection item; there is, at present,

# no way to select a specific submenu item.

#

#enable_touch

# Launch specified OSes in graphics mode. By default, rEFInd switches

# to text mode and displays basic pre-launch information when launching

# all OSes except OS X. Using graphics mode can produce a more seamless

# transition, but displays no information, which can make matters

# difficult if you must debug a problem. Also, on at least one known

# computer, using graphics mode prevents a crash when using the Linux

# kernel's EFI stub loader. You can specify an empty list to boot all

# OSes in text mode.

# Valid options:

#   osx     - Mac OS X

#   linux   - A Linux kernel with EFI stub loader

#   elilo   - The ELILO boot loader

#   grub    - The GRUB (Legacy or 2) boot loader

#   windows - Microsoft Windows

# Default value: osx

#

#use_graphics_for osx,linux

# Which non-bootloader tools to show on the tools line, and in what

# order to display them:

#  shell            - the EFI shell (requires external program; see rEFInd

#                     documentation for details)

#  memtest          - the memtest86 program, in EFI/tools, EFI/memtest86,

#                     EFI/memtest, EFI/tools/memtest86, or EFI/tools/memtest

#  gptsync          - the (dangerous) gptsync.efi utility (requires external

#                     program; see rEFInd documentation for details)

#  gdisk            - the gdisk partitioning program

#  apple_recovery   - boots the Apple Recovery HD partition, if present

#  windows_recovery - boots an OEM Windows recovery tool, if present

#                     (see also the windows_recovery_files option)

#  mok_tool         - makes available the Machine Owner Key (MOK) maintenance

#                     tool, MokManager.efi, used on Secure Boot systems

#  csr_rotate       - adjusts Apple System Integrity Protection (SIP)

#                     policy. Requires "csr_values" to be set.

#  about            - an "about this program" option

#  exit             - a tag to exit from rEFInd

#  shutdown         - shuts down the computer (a bug causes this to reboot

#                     many UEFI systems)

#  reboot           - a tag to reboot the computer

#  firmware         - a tag to reboot the computer into the firmware's

#                     user interface (ignored on older computers)

#  fwupdate         - a tag to update the firmware; launches the fwupx64.efi

#                     (or similar) program

#  netboot          - launch the ipxe.efi tool for network (PXE) booting

# Default is shell,memtest,gdisk,apple_recovery,windows_recovery,mok_tool,about,shutdown,reboot,firmware,fwupdate

#

#showtools shell, gdisk, memtest, mok_tool, apple_recovery, windows_recovery, about, reboot, exit, firmware, fwupdate

# Boot loaders that can launch a Windows restore or emergency system.

# These tend to be OEM-specific.

# Default is LRS_ESP:/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/LrsBootmgr.efi

#

#windows_recovery_files LRS_ESP:/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/LrsBootmgr.efi

# Directories in which to search for EFI drivers. These drivers can

# provide filesystem support, give access to hard disks on plug-in

# controllers, etc. In most cases none are needed, but if you add

# EFI drivers and you want rEFInd to automatically load them, you

# should specify one or more paths here. rEFInd always scans the

# "drivers" and "drivers_{arch}" subdirectories of its own installation

# directory (where "{arch}" is your architecture code); this option

# specifies ADDITIONAL directories to scan.

# Default is to scan no additional directories for EFI drivers

#

scan_driver_dirs EFI/tools/drivers,drivers

# Which types of boot loaders to search, and in what order to display them:

#  internal      - internal EFI disk-based boot loaders

#  external      - external EFI disk-based boot loaders

#  optical       - EFI optical discs (CD, DVD, etc.)

#  netboot       - EFI network (PXE) boot options

#  hdbios        - BIOS disk-based boot loaders

#  biosexternal  - BIOS external boot loaders (USB, eSATA, etc.)

#  cd            - BIOS optical-disc boot loaders

#  manual        - use stanzas later in this configuration file

# Note that the legacy BIOS options require firmware support, which is

# not present on all computers.

# The netboot option is experimental and relies on the ipxe.efi and

# ipxe_discover.efi program files.

# On UEFI PCs, default is internal,external,optical,manual

# On Macs, default is internal,hdbios,external,biosexternal,optical,cd,manual

#

scanfor internal,external,optical,manual

# By default, rEFInd relies on the UEFI firmware to detect BIOS-mode boot

# devices. This sometimes doesn't detect all the available devices, though.

# For these cases, uefi_deep_legacy_scan results in a forced scan and

# modification of NVRAM variables on each boot. Adding "0", "off", or

# "false" resets to the default value. This token has no effect on Macs or

# when no BIOS-mode options are set via scanfor.

# Default is unset (or "uefi_deep_legacy_scan false")

#

uefi_deep_legacy_scan

# Delay for the specified number of seconds before scanning disks.

# This can help some users who find that some of their disks

# (usually external or optical discs) aren't detected initially,

# but are detected after pressing Esc.

# The default is 0.

#

scan_delay 5

# When scanning volumes for EFI boot loaders, rEFInd always looks for

# Mac OS X's and Microsoft Windows' boot loaders in their normal locations,

# and scans the root directory and every subdirectory of the /EFI directory

# for additional boot loaders, but it doesn't recurse into these directories.

# The also_scan_dirs token adds more directories to the scan list.

# Directories are specified relative to the volume's root directory. This

# option applies to ALL the volumes that rEFInd scans UNLESS you include

# a volume name and colon before the directory name, as in "myvol:/somedir"

# to scan the somedir directory only on the filesystem named myvol. If a

# specified directory doesn't exist, it's ignored (no error condition

# results). The default is to scan the "boot" directory in addition to

# various hard-coded directories.

#

#also_scan_dirs boot,ESP2:EFI/linux/kernels

# Partitions (or whole disks, for legacy-mode boots) to omit from scans.

# For EFI-mode scans, you must specify a volume by its label, which you

# can obtain in an EFI shell by typing "vol", from Linux by typing

# "blkid /dev/{devicename}", or by examining the disk's label in various

# OSes' file browsers.

# For legacy-mode scans, you can specify any subset of the boot loader

# description shown when you highlight the option in rEFInd.

# The default is "LRS_ESP".

#

#dont_scan_volumes "Recovery HD"

# Directories that should NOT be scanned for boot loaders. By default,

# rEFInd doesn't scan its own directory, the EFI/tools directory, the

# EFI/memtest directory, the EFI/memtest86 directory, or the

# com.apple.recovery.boot directory. Using the dont_scan_dirs option

# enables you to "blacklist" other directories; but be sure to use "+"

# as the first element if you want to continue blacklisting existing

# directories. You might use this token to keep EFI/boot/bootx64.efi out

# of the menu if that's a duplicate of another boot loader or to exclude

# a directory that holds drivers or non-bootloader utilities provided by

# a hardware manufacturer. If a directory is listed both here and in

# also_scan_dirs, dont_scan_dirs takes precedence. Note that this

# blacklist applies to ALL the filesystems that rEFInd scans, not just

# the ESP, unless you precede the directory name by a filesystem name,

# as in "myvol:EFI/somedir" to exclude EFI/somedir from the scan on the

# myvol volume but not on other volumes.

#

#dont_scan_dirs ESP:/EFI/boot,EFI/Dell,EFI/memtest86

# Files that should NOT be included as EFI boot loaders (on the

# first line of the display). If you're using a boot loader that

# relies on support programs or drivers that are installed alongside

# the main binary or if you want to "blacklist" certain loaders by

# name rather than location, use this option. Note that this will

# NOT prevent certain binaries from showing up in the second-row

# set of tools. Most notably, various Secure Boot and recovery

# tools are present in this list, but may appear as second-row

# items.

# The file may be specified as a bare name (e.g., "notme.efi"), as

# a complete filename (e.g., "/EFI/somedir/notme.efi"), or as a

# complete filename with volume (e.g., "SOMEDISK:/EFI/somedir/notme.efi").

# The default is shim.efi,shim-fedora.efi,shimx64.efi,PreLoader.efi,

# TextMode.efi,ebounce.efi,GraphicsConsole.efi,MokManager.efi,HashTool.efi,

# HashTool-signed.efi,bootmgr.efi

#

#dont_scan_files shim.efi,MokManager.efi

# Scan for Linux kernels that lack a ".efi" filename extension. This is

# useful for better integration with Linux distributions that provide

# kernels with EFI stub loaders but that don't give those kernels filenames

# that end in ".efi", particularly if the kernels are stored on a

# filesystem that the EFI can read. When set to "1", "true", or "on", this

# option causes all files in scanned directories with names that begin with

# "vmlinuz" or "bzImage" to be included as loaders, even if they lack ".efi"

# extensions. Passing this option a "0", "false", or "off" value causes

# kernels without ".efi" extensions to NOT be scanned.

# Default is "true" -- to scan for kernels without ".efi" extensions.

#

#scan_all_linux_kernels false

# Combine all Linux kernels in a given directory into a single entry.

# When so set, the kernel with the most recent time stamp will be launched

# by default, and its filename will appear in the entry's description.

# To launch other kernels, the user must press F2 or Insert; alternate

# kernels then appear as options on the sub-menu.

# Default is "true" -- kernels are "folded" into a single menu entry.

#

#fold_linux_kernels false

# Set the maximum number of tags that can be displayed on the screen at

# any time. If more loaders are discovered than this value, rEFInd shows

# a subset in a scrolling list. If this value is set too high for the

# screen to handle, it's reduced to the value that the screen can manage.

# If this value is set to 0 (the default), it's adjusted to the number

# that the screen can handle.

#

#max_tags 0

# Set the default menu selection.  The available arguments match the

# keyboard accelerators available within rEFInd.  You may select the

# default loader using:

#  - A digit between 1 and 9, in which case the Nth loader in the menu

#    will be the default. 

#  - A "+" symbol at the start of the string, which refers to the most

#    recently booted loader.

#  - Any substring that corresponds to a portion of the loader's title

#    (usually the OS's name, boot loader's path, or a volume or

#    filesystem title).

# You may also specify multiple selectors by separating them with commas

# and enclosing the list in quotes. (The "+" option is only meaningful in

# this context.)

# If you follow the selector(s) with two times, in 24-hour format, the

# default will apply only between those times. The times are in the

# motherboard's time standard, whether that's UTC or local time, so if

# you use UTC, you'll need to adjust this from local time manually.

# Times may span midnight as in "23:30 00:30", which applies to 11:30 PM

# to 12:30 AM. You may specify multiple default_selection lines, in which

# case the last one to match takes precedence. Thus, you can set a main

# option without a time followed by one or more that include times to

# set different defaults for different times of day.

# The default behavior is to boot the previously-booted OS.

#

#default_selection 1

#default_selection Microsoft

#default_selection "+,bzImage,vmlinuz"

#default_selection Maintenance 23:30 2:00

#default_selection "Maintenance,OS X" 1:00 2:30

# Enable VMX bit and lock the CPU MSR if unlocked.

# On some Intel Apple computers, the firmware does not lock the MSR 0x3A.

# The symptom on Windows is Hyper-V not working even if the CPU

# meets the minimum requirements (HW assisted virtualization and SLAT)

# DO NOT SET THIS EXCEPT ON INTEL CPUs THAT SUPPORT VMX! See

# http://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Activating_the_Intel_VT_Virtualization_Feature!

# for more on this subject.

# The default is false: Don't try to enable and lock the MSR.

#

#enable_and_lock_vmx false

# Tell a Mac's EFI that OS X is about to be launched, even when it's not.

# This option causes some Macs to initialize their hardware differently than

# when a third-party OS is launched normally. In some cases (particularly on

# Macs with multiple video cards), using this option can cause hardware to

# work that would not otherwise work. On the other hand, using this option

# when it is not necessary can cause hardware (such as keyboards and mice) to

# become inaccessible. Therefore, you should not enable this option if your

# non-Apple OSes work correctly; enable it only if you have problems with

# some hardware devices. When needed, a value of "10.9" usually works, but

# you can experiment with other values. This feature has no effect on

# non-Apple computers.

# The default is inactive (no OS X spoofing is done).

#

#spoof_osx_version 10.9

# Set the CSR values for Apple's System Integrity Protection (SIP) feature.

# Values are one-byte (two-character) hexadecimal numbers. These values

# define which specific security features are enabled. Below are the codes

# for what the values mean. Add them up (in hexadecimal!) to set new values.

# Apple's "csrutil enable" and "csrutil disable" commands set values of 10

# and 77, respectively.

#   CSR_ALLOW_UNTRUSTED_KEXTS       0x01

#   CSR_ALLOW_UNRESTRICTED_FS       0x02

#   CSR_ALLOW_TASK_FOR_PID          0x04

#   CSR_ALLOW_KERNEL_DEBUGGER       0x08

#   CSR_ALLOW_APPLE_INTERNAL        0x10

#   CSR_ALLOW_UNRESTRICTED_DTRACE   0x20

#   CSR_ALLOW_UNRESTRICTED_NVRAM    0x40

#

#csr_values 10,77

# Include a secondary configuration file within this one. This secondary

# file is loaded as if its options appeared at the point of the "include"

# token itself, so if you want to override a setting in the main file,

# the secondary file must be referenced AFTER the setting you want to

# override. Note that the secondary file may NOT load a tertiary file.

#

#include manual.conf

# Sample manual configuration stanzas. Each begins with the "menuentry"

# keyword followed by a name that's to appear in the menu (use quotes

# if you want the name to contain a space) and an open curly brace

# ("{"). Each entry ends with a close curly brace ("}"). Common

# keywords within each stanza include:

#

#  volume    - identifies the filesystem from which subsequent files

#              are loaded. You can specify the volume by filesystem

#              label, by partition label, or by partition GUID number

#              (but NOT yet by filesystem UUID number).

#  loader    - identifies the boot loader file

#  initrd    - Specifies an initial RAM disk file

#  icon      - specifies a custom boot loader icon

#  ostype    - OS type code to determine boot options available by

#              pressing Insert. Valid values are "MacOS", "Linux",

#              "Windows", and "XOM". Case-sensitive.

#  graphics  - set to "on" to enable graphics-mode boot (useful

#              mainly for MacOS) or "off" for text-mode boot.

#              Default is auto-detected from loader filename.

#  options   - sets options to be passed to the boot loader; use

#              quotes if more than one option should be passed or

#              if any options use characters that might be changed

#              by rEFInd parsing procedures (=, /, #, or tab).

#  disabled  - use alone or set to "yes" to disable this entry.

#

# Note that you can use either DOS/Windows/EFI-style backslashes (\)

# or Unix-style forward slashes (/) as directory separators. Either

# way, all file references are on the ESP from which rEFInd was

# launched.

# Use of quotes around parameters causes them to be interpreted as

# one keyword, and for parsing of special characters (spaces, =, /,

# and #) to be disabled. This is useful mainly with the "options"

# keyword. Use of quotes around parameters that specify filenames is

# permissible, but you must then use backslashes instead of slashes,

# except when you must pass a forward slash to the loader, as when

# passing a root= option to a Linux kernel.

# Below are several sample boot stanzas. All are disabled by default.

# Find one similar to what you need, copy it, remove the "disabled" line,

# and adjust the entries to suit your needs.

# A sample entry for a Linux 3.13 kernel with EFI boot stub support

# on a partition with a GUID of 904404F8-B481-440C-A1E3-11A5A954E601.

# This entry includes Linux-specific boot options and specification

# of an initial RAM disk. Note uses of Linux-style forward slashes.

# Also note that a leading slash is optional in file specifications.

menuentry Linux {

    icon EFI/refind/icons/os_linux.png

    volume 904404F8-B481-440C-A1E3-11A5A954E601

    loader bzImage-3.3.0-rc7

    initrd initrd-3.3.0.img

    options "ro root=UUID=5f96cafa-e0a7-4057-b18f-fa709db5b837"

    disabled

}

# A sample entry for loading Ubuntu using its standard name for

# its GRUB 2 boot loader. Note uses of Linux-style forward slashes

menuentry Ubuntu {

    loader /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi

    icon /EFI/refind/icons/os_linux.png

    disabled

}

# A minimal ELILO entry, which probably offers nothing that

# auto-detection can't accomplish.

menuentry "ELILO" {

    loader \EFI\elilo\elilo.efi

    disabled

}

# Like the ELILO entry, this one offers nothing that auto-detection

# can't do; but you might use it if you want to disable auto-detection

# but still boot Windows....

menuentry "Windows 10" {

    volume 3E646ECD646E878B

    loader /Windows/Boot/EFI/bootmgfw.efi

    disabled

}

# EFI shells are programs just like boot loaders, and can be

# launched in the same way. You can pass a shell the name of a

# script that it's to run on the "options" line. The script

# could initialize hardware and then launch an OS, or it could

# do something entirely different.

menuentry "Windows via shell script" {

    icon \EFI\refind\icons\os_win.png

    loader \EFI\tools\shell.efi

    options "fs0:\EFI\tools\launch_windows.nsh"

    disabled

}

# Mac OS is normally detected and run automatically; however,

# if you want to do something unusual, a manual boot stanza may

# be the way to do it. This one does nothing very unusual, but

# it may serve as a starting point. Note that you'll almost

# certainly need to change the "volume" line for this example

# to work.

menuentry "My Mac OS X" {

    icon \EFI\refind\icons\os_mac.png

    volume "OS X boot"

    loader \System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi

   

}

menuentry "Windows 10 UEFI" {

insmod part_gpt

insmod fat

insmod search_fs_uuid

insmod chain

search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3E646ECD646E878B

chainloader (${root})/Windows/Boot/EFI/bootmgfw.efi

}

```

il problema e' che ho perso la cartella esp di windows originale ed adesso non riesco a far partire windows.

Osx non si avvia nemmeno.

Deve esserci qualcosa che mi sfugge.

----------

## saverik

Aggiornamento.

Ho dovuto ricreare la cartella efi di windows.

Dopo ho reinstallato refind da gentoo ed adesso tutto funziona bene.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Ho dovuto ricreare la cartella efi di windows.

 

Magari a qualcuno torna utile sapere come hai fatto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## saverik

Giusto!!!

Da questo momento mano a mano che vado avanti aggiorno questo post con la procedura che ho usato sini dall'inizio.

```

1#Per prima cosa ho formattato il mio ssd da 500Gb con tabella delle partizioni in gpt.

2#Ho diviso il mio disco in questo modo:

    sda1 -Partizione efi in fat 32 di 200Mb (che penso di allargare fino a 350 per stare comodo).Ho creato qui la cartella EFI, la quale, quando presente ,tutti i sistemi installeranno automaticamente i propri file di installazione.(mi riferisco sia alle varie distro linux, sia  windows  10 ed anche Mac_Os).

   sda2 -Partizionato in HFS+ di 100Gb .Ho installato Mac_Os il quale a sua volta visto la presenza della partizione Uefi ha installato il suo firmware in sda1 /EFI/APPLE/.

Mac_Os durante l'installazione ha creato anche la sua partizione sda3 HFS+di recovery(ma per questo vi rimando al web dove potete trovare tutte le info.)

3#Ho creato la sda4 in NTFS da 100Gb dove ho installato Win10.(che visto la presenza della partizione Uefi ha installato il suo firmware in sda1 /EFI/MICROSOFT/).

4#Ho creato la sda5 in ext4 da 30 Gb dove ho messo la mia Ubuntu 16.04.

6#Ho creato la sda6 in ext4 da 30 Gb  dove ho messo la root di Gentoo :lol: 

7#Ho creato la sda7 in NTFS con tutto lo spazio rimanente dove ho messo la mia HOME in modo che da qualunque S.O potessi accedere a tutti i miei file.

Da Gentoo ho installato prima Grub in modalità Uefi, per finire refind che mi da la possibilità di avviare e gestire tutti gli  S.O ( Complimenti per Refind che veramente consiglio).

NBB:Per  fare in modo che non vi fossero configurazioni miste ho abilitato solo avvio in Uefi dal bios.

 Ho dovuto creare una pennetta usb di win 10  con tabella partizioni in gpt .

In questo modo ho potuto avviare la chiavetta con installazione di win 10 .

Situazione attuale funziona tutto (tranne Mac_Os il quale prevede aggiustamenti etc.Tempo permettendo lo sistemo e vi aggiorno).

 

Spero di essere  stato chiaro ed utile a qualcuno.

Aggiornerò appena riesco a trovare un po di tempo. 
```

----------

